# Travel Insurance for Spain



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Having traveled most of Europe without any travel Insurance we were leant upon by friends to take out some cover for Spain later this year. This is with ARIA via the C and C Club.
The main reason for this is what I have read about the tendency in Spain to pack you off to a private facility rather than the reciprocal EHIC card entitlements. This is just in case of a traffic type accident or slip or fall.

On looking at the policy , all 28 pages of it, it says at the start they don't cover claims where EU cover is available or if you have " a right to state treatment".

Whats the general feeling, sounds a good get out clause for the company if the Spanish do what I understand them to do with us "wealthy" Brits? 


Mike


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Mike,

This policy is administered by Aria with the actual insurance cover being underwritten by Great Lakes Reinsurance.

I think the clause you are referring to is:

This policy does not provide cover for private medical expenses when You are hospitalised in a state run hospital or clinic where EU residents have a right to state provided emergency treatment.

So, quite clear, as an EU citizen you a RIGHT to treatment but if the Spanish decide not to honour this and push you into a private facility then the insurers can repudiate the claim.

I would return the policy for a refund and contact an insurance broker to obtain an alternative policy without that restriction.

Mike


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

From what I've heard they are only likely to try and claim off your insurance if you admit to having a policy. So the answer as I see it is dont admit to having private insurance and then they will have honour your right to treatment as an EU citizen.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*travel insurance for spain*

Thank you for the kind advice, I would have rung the c and c club but the travel dept are not open on. Saturday morning as fat as I can see.
Anyway, I will ring them on Tuesday.
It must surely apply to other people as well and if you are injured, that's not the time to argue. I shouldn't think the club will argue, sounds like they haven't read the policy that they sell 
thanks again
Mike


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Check it out with the Club - the exact meaning of the clause. But EHIC only covers emergency treatment, on the whole, and not, for example, repatriation. I would say it's worthwhile. See FO advice: Spain


----------

